# New Holland Help.



## BillyR70 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am thinking of getting a small Tractor. A friend has a New Holland Model 7108 Diesel Tractor 4 wheel drive with a blown motor, and would give me the Tractor. My question is are these good little tractors, and does anyone know exactly what size/model the motor is in this tractor? The serial number is YL888191. Really not much on the net about this Model Tractor. Any info on this tractor would really help. 

Thanks, Billy


----------



## BillyR70 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the Model number and serial number are for the loader. On the side of this little tractor says HST i believe. Here are some pictures that might help identify this tractor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like the "boomer 1030HST",and, if so, it should have a Shibaura 1.1L 3 cyl. diesel engine,or the 1.5L Shibaura engine,if it's the 2030.
Look at the engine ,for an engine plate,usually on the side of the block.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It looks to be a 1700 series Ford New Holland. 7108 is the model of the front end loader. *HERE* is a site that has the tractor info. Where did you get that serial number? Machine serial number is on the side of the tranny.

In answer to your question "Are they good tractors?" I've had my 1715 for 12 or so years and it has yet to give me any problems. If you keep it maitained it should last forever.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Was the 1700 an "HST",Argee ?
I'm going by that,since he didn't post any #'s , but you are probably more familiar with the brand,than I am.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You could get it either way...mine happens to be a standard transmission but it identical to the one pictured...This was made during the croosover from for to New Holland.....They said Ford on the side but had New Holland badge. Mine was manufactured in the 1996....the model number is very important in determining the year. The "Boomer came along later.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a pic of mine to show the similarities.


----------

